
Google Chrome Incognito Mode Leaks Google Search Queries [video] - niutech
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQWLo24a7L8
======
niutech
This is the limitation of the Incognito mode:
[https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/chrome/Wz14mr...](https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/chrome/Wz14mrax2as)

